# What religion do you identify with, if any?



## kekemonster101

I thought it would be a neat idea to get to know some of the people here on this forum and ask about what people believe in. This thread isnt meant to cause arguments or debates or anything. Im just curious what the majority of people here believe in and why.


----------



## tiloah

Atheist. I was raised Catholic but even when I was little I was "trying" to believe and didn't actually.


----------



## kekemonster101

I was raised Jewish, but became an Atheist in my teens. Its been suggested to me before that maybe I became atheist because I was "mad at god" for giving me Crohns disease. But that certainly isnt the case, and I cant be mad at something I dont even believe in. It'd be like saying i'm angry with the giant pink snake for making me sick. It just doesnt follow.


----------



## misterquin

Atheist since I was about 12.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Life-long atheist here.  My parents were never very religious and we never went to church or anything like that, and the more I thought about religion the more I realized it all just sounded like BS to me.


----------



## mayhavecrohn's

me and my husband are baptist i have been in church all my life my husband was to my dad  use to be a pastor but he stoped pastoring churches and now works at the church him and my mom go to


----------



## steelerfan

I am a firm believer in Christ and this has not swayed since my diagnosis.


----------



## Jennifer

I'm a Deist. Why? It seems logical.


----------



## tlc-x

*I'm pagan *


----------



## jlanier

Im a follower of Jesus Christ.


----------



## lseibert

I was raised Very Strict Baptist, but I left the church in my early 30's, after some research, it seemed like a cult. And I'm actually happy now..... 

I believe in God, but other than that, I'm not sure!?!


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I was very mad at God for making me gay and giving me Crohn's. I just wanted to be a regular healthy kid. 

As an adult I now see these as blessings meant to teach me life lessons and give me greater compassion to others who struggle. 

I am a firm believer in Christ but do not identify with any particular denomination.


----------



## KWalker

I'm no "bible thumper" but I do believe in god.  Its just how things happen sometimes that makes me believe.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

It's interesting that the vast majority here which is by no means a scientific poll seem to either be atheist or spiritual but not really down with organized religion. 

I wonder if there is a disease correlation.


----------



## Miss Underestimated

Christian


----------



## whyclef

Christ follower...


----------



## jlanier

I think that a lot of people have been burned by people who claim one thing, then act a totally different way.


----------



## tlc-x

nogutsnoglory said:


> seem to either be atheist or spiritual but not really down with organized religion.




Paganism has spiritual aspects - depending on your pagan path.


----------



## Jeff D.

I'm at seminary learning to be a Catholic priest.


----------



## LindaS

I am a Reform Jew.


----------



## robbo87

I was brought up as a Christian going to a Church of England school, but since i left school I'd say i've become pretty passive with religion. I Don't particularly believe in God, but I guess to some extent I do believe in the bible, in that what I think it teaches is good. I.E It teaches us how to live a good life and to not steal and all the rest of it. I just think the Heaven/hell side to things is a way of scaring more people into believing it.


----------



## kllyeve

I am Catholic - although I would be classified as non-practicing as I only get to church a couple of times a year ( the high points - Easter, Christmas). I did go quite frequently before this diagnosis - I even was an Acolyte - Adult Mass Server( I'm sure it was because I never got to be an Alter Boy)

I think I am still kind of mad at God for giving me this challenge - I wish He'd stop thinking I could handle so much.

Kudos to you Jeff D for going to seminary!!


----------



## seaofdreams

I'm an atheist but I like and agree with a lot of aspects of buddhism.


----------



## moogie

I'm a Christian if they still want me. 

I believ in God and I talk to him often. Since I was a kid and I got proof that he was actually listening I concluded that I did not need church and any pope or anything else to help me follow in my religion. I feel great just talking with him whenever I need to. 

I do not believe in religion on earth just in God.


----------



## CyCrohn'sGuy

Non-practicing Greek Orthodox Christian with Buddhist tendencies.


----------



## Norseman

I'm a polytheistic norse heathen. My wife and stepkids are Bhudist with some traditional khmer animism thrown in. Grew up in an atheist familly.


----------



## Hexie

I'm a Wiccan :cat:


----------



## Bamagrl

I'm a practicing Catholic


----------



## KayleighK

Jehovah's Witness


----------



## littlefreebird

i'm catholic but don't agree with certain aspects of the religion. 
i believe in God and have been to other christian churches which i did like cause they seemed more 'light hearted'.
but the catholic church has always scared me since i was little.


----------



## tea_angie

I'm  a Roman Catholic and have been my whole life.  My parents were not very religious - they rarely went to church, but me and my sisters went regularly.  And it continues (at least in my case - I am the regular one ha, ha)


----------



## Caeryn23

Jewish Atheist.


----------



## nwood10

I am a Christian.  I am a member of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints.


----------



## Dwy

long time atheist.  I was always kept from christian education in school by my parents and I'm glad I was.  Just reading what some full on christians say is mind boggling.  I'm not a judgemental person, I let people believe what they want to believe as long as they leave me alone about it.


----------



## Slim Johnson

The Idea of religion is fantastic. It gives many people hope, and something to believe in when they have nothing else.

The problem with religion, is that we as people are fallible; and often pervert religion, and religious ideals to manipulate others to do our bidding.


----------



## linsey

I was raised Catholic but I'm Atheist just like my father.


----------



## BBACK12

I was raised catholic, but started going to church when I began dating my boyfriend and I loved the messages.  They taught me alot I didn't know.  So i'm now a christian.


----------



## lisakuney

Life-long atheist, but I feel that many of the world's religious books have great lessons to teach in how to get along with your fellow man and not be a dick.


----------



## Chrismac

I am part of the Christian faith and nothing will change that, but the Crohn's thing has been a struggle between me and God for many years. We still battle it out sometimes.. but I'm learning a lot and finding my peace. 
Has anyone seen Forest Gump? The scene on the shrimp boat in the huge storm where Lieutenant Dan is in the crow's nest and Forest says "I believe Lieutenant Dan made his peace with God that day" That will be me one day.
I love God, but MAN can I be mad at Him sometimes.


----------



## Johnnysmom

Christian

Jeremiah 29:13  You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart.


----------



## GFinDC

I am a Christian. And this is going to be kinda long.

I started out attending Catholic church with my parents.  Later we moved to the country and started attending a Methodist church.  I then started attending another small Christian church as a teen.

I was unhappy and started looking for other relgious answers.  Bhuddism, transcendental meditation, science, humanisim, atheism, etc.  They all sounded kind of reasonable to me at one point or another.  I also experimented with drugs as a way of expanding my mind, since it seemed like a good way to get closer to God, or whatever was out there controlling the universe.

During one of these wonderful drug experiments I almost died.  Quite exciting at the time.  They had to get 4 men to hold me down while they pumped my stomach.  I guess I wasn't real cooperative.

During another one I was with a Christian friend at my girlfriends house.  He was high and so was I.  for some reason he started telling me about Christ and salvation.  I wasn't interested and didn't want to hear it.  Actually I couldn't face him as it felt like a huge invisible hand had grabbed me and turned me away whenever I tried to look at  him.  The force physically turned my body to the left, (counterclockwise) when I tried to look at him, Carl was his name.  It was very powerful.

Anyway he kept going telling me about God and Jesus Christ and salvation through the blood of Jesus, the Son of God.  Sounded like a bunch of stuff I didn't want to hear to me.  But at some point it all changed, and I suddenly felt different.  I believed, and was grateful to God for the chance to be saved by his mercy.  And the invisible force that was holding me let go and I could turn to face my friend.

That day I was saved and began a long road to change.  I didn't become perfect or something and am still not, or even close.  But God worked on me and got me away from drugs and other things.  Not that I wanted to change, but it was needed.  I was headed down a bad path.

Now, don't get me wrong. I am not a holy roller type and don't try to convert every person I run into.  I don't even go to church very often. God doesn't live just in churches, he is everywhere that believers are.  And he can be with you no matter where you are now or how you are feeling.  People are small and have limits but God has none.

Regarding suffering in this world, I think this passage from Corintians is interesting.  Paul the apostle is talking about his suffering and asking for relief.

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=2 Corinthians+12&version=NIV
2 Corinthians 12

New International Version (NIV)

Therefore, in order to keep me from becoming conceited, I was given a thorn in my flesh, a messenger of Satan, to torment me. 8 Three times I pleaded with the Lord to take it away from me. 9 But he said to me, “My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness.” Therefore I will boast all the more gladly about my weaknesses, so that Christ’s power may rest on me. 10 That is why, for Christ’s sake, I delight in weaknesses, in insults, in hardships, in persecutions, in difficulties. For when I am weak, then I am strong.

End quote

I look at life as a school, and we are here to learn how to be better people.  Not supermen or women, but better spiritually and morally.  And we all have a way to go on that front.  But God is willing to meet us and drag us into the light if we are willing to ask for help.  Or sometimes even if we don't ask.

I think this verse illustrates God's love for people and desire for us to be saved very well.

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Ezekiel+33:11&version=KJV
Ezekiel 33:11

King James Version (KJV)

 1 1 Say unto them, As I live, saith the Lord GOD, I have no pleasure in the death of the wicked; but that the wicked turn from his way and live: turn ye, turn ye from your evil ways; for why will ye die, O house of Israel?

End quote

I think the following verses are some of the most beautiful promises ever made to man.  In fact the whole of Roman's 8 is an amazing series of inspiring promises.  I encourage you to read it.

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Romans+8&version=KJV

Romans 8

King James Version (KJV)

38 For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come,

 39 Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


End quote


http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Revelation+3&version=KJV

Revelation 3

King James Version (KJV)

19 As many as I love, I rebuke and chasten: be zealous therefore, and repent.

 20 Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and will sup with him, and he with me.


End quote

Well, if you are still with me, I hope you will consider these verses, and read them for yourself.  It doesn't matter where you are right now in your religious beliefs. God is willing to help you find his mercy and love.  Give him a chance, and give yourself a chance.

I pray for all of you, may he keep you and bring you to his love and mercy and his great salvation.

In Jesus name, amen.


----------



## Ihurt

I am christian. I am not a huge church goer, I do not believe that God intended people to gather at at church to pay the church and to praise him. I believe that you can go in your closet or wherever you want and pray and talk to God, he is always with us and around us. God knows what is in our hearts and souls. 

Now my dad believes more scientifically. He believes there is a God, but in a different way. He thinks God is the universe and that every living thing is a part of God.


----------



## SuzInVa

I am, what?  I don't believe in organized religion, though I do believe in God.  I practice Buddism to a large extent, not as a religion but as a practical way of living my life in a manner which suits my soul.  I consider myself spiritual, I try to live my life in a way which causes no physical or emotional harm to other living creatures.  I try to just be the best person I can be.


----------



## Chrismac

SuzInVa, that is a beautiful, simple philosophy "I try to just be the best person I can be" I wish we were all like that (myself included). I miss too many opportunities.


----------



## SuzInVa

Chrismac said:


> SuzInVa, that is a beautiful, simple philosophy "I try to just be the best person I can be" I wish we were all like that (myself included). I miss too many opportunities.


As do I lol  I think try is the operative word, I fail miserably quite a bit.  But, I try to learn from my failures and do better in the future.  And I do try to take responsibility and fix my mistakes as much as is possible.  I just never try to take the beauty in life for granted.


----------



## Irene3

I loved your response Suz....,
I was christened a presibeterian. (Christian)
Didn't give much thought to wether there's a God, until I was about 7, and I felt he helped me. So then I believed there's a God, and he sees our heart and soul. But with a communist father in Europe, I wasn't taught anything about God.
  First time I tried reading the bible was about 7years ago, when my bub was 1ish, with some Jehovahs witnesses. Didnt study with them long, but over the years, I'd read the bible now and then. Through getting ill with crohns, the bible would always be with me in hospital, and I'd read it for hours some days. I researched a little on the archeology of the Bible, and the original religion, Judaism.
  I go to a Jehovas witness friend to study the bible, but im not sure wether to call my self religious.
  One of you wrote, you believe that there's a God, and his everywhere not in churches. Iv always felt that too. And one of you said no religion, but faith that there must be a God. Me too. I respect everyone has different ideas and traditions when it comes to the bible, and I think my only problem with so many religions, is they say other religions are bad. I believe in God, but can't hate someone if they don't. I don't agree with catholic ideals, and idol worship, like bowing down to a picture of mary or whoever like their supposed to be able to hear us, but I don't say to others that they shouldn't be catholic. Who am I to argue others values,traditions, or beliefs. 
  I think that like Jews say, love your fellow, and try and be a good person to everyone you know, resonates with me. I want to treat everyone with respect, though I do tend to let those closest know my opinion.
  Suz....you said it beautifully, if just try to be the best we can to each other, and except each other, then I don't see why it matters if you call God Allah, or Jehovah, some Jesus, some Buddah, blah blah. I think their must be a God but I'm still reading the bible trying to gain a better understanding of it. 
  Who am I to say which religion is right, all I know is being honest, considerate, to those around you, makes sence.


----------



## Chrismac

See that's what I think too, I'm a Christian but I wouldn't say I'm 'Religious' I say for me it's a faith. I go to church (haven't for months though) but not because I think I will go to hell if I don't. I go because it helps. 

It's really nice to hear what you all believe, because it's not something people feel they can talk about often without massive debate.. and that frustrates me. Also I never want people to think I'm 'Bible bashing' so I'm always very careful what I say. It's really nice to say what you think without being judged and knowing it's just a conversation


----------



## Scifimom

I was raised Greek Orthodox like 99% of the Greek population. 

I am an activist atheist, member of the Greek Atheist community.

I think that I never believed in god, even when I had religion shoved into my throat in public Greek schools.

Crohns was the reason I finally cut all bonds with orthodox church. When I was dxed I was brought back twice on the operating table and spend three days in a coma. When I was in a coma the world did not exist. My problems, my parents, my children I had NO feelings. I dont think therefore I am not. When I woke up I understood that this is death, loosing your brain means loosing you. I also found out that I can handle this. Going to another life and still worrying about my credit card? No way!!!!!


----------



## SuzInVa

Irene3 said:


> I loved your response Suz....,
> I was christened a presibeterian. (Christian)
> Didn't give much thought to wether there's a God, until I was about 7, and I felt he helped me. So then I believed there's a God, and he sees our heart and soul. But with a communist father in Europe, I wasn't taught anything about God.
> First time I tried reading the bible was about 7years ago, when my bub was 1ish, with some Jehovahs witnesses. Didnt study with them long, but over the years, I'd read the bible now and then. Through getting ill with crohns, the bible would always be with me in hospital, and I'd read it for hours some days. I researched a little on the archeology of the Bible, and the original religion, Judaism.
> I go to a Jehovas witness friend to study the bible, but im not sure wether to call my self religious.
> One of you wrote, you believe that there's a God, and his everywhere not in churches. Iv always felt that too. And one of you said no religion, but faith that there must be a God. Me too. I respect everyone has different ideas and traditions when it comes to the bible, and I think my only problem with so many religions, is they say other religions are bad. I believe in God, but can't hate someone if they don't. I don't agree with catholic ideals, and idol worship, like bowing down to a picture of mary or whoever like their supposed to be able to hear us, but I don't say to others that they shouldn't be catholic. Who am I to argue others values,traditions, or beliefs.
> I think that like Jews say, love your fellow, and try and be a good person to everyone you know, resonates with me. I want to treat everyone with respect, though I do tend to let those closest know my opinion.
> Suz....you said it beautifully, if just try to be the best we can to each other, and except each other, then I don't see why it matters if you call God Allah, or Jehovah, some Jesus, some Buddah, blah blah. I think their must be a God but I'm still reading the bible trying to gain a better understanding of it.
> Who am I to say which religion is right, all I know is being honest, considerate, to those around you, makes sence.


I was raised catholic but dropped that fairly young.  For most of my adult life, I have studied other religions.  When you drop the "religious" aspect and focus on the teachings, on their own, and the philosophies and history behind the religions, you start to realize that most religions are far more alike than they are different.  And, like you, I don't think it really matters what religion or faith (or none at all) you choose to practice.  My thought is that God, if there is a God, has far bigger things to worry about.  Organized religion is a man-made creation and it does far more to cause division in this world, when we should all be focused more on finding our sameness, IMHO.  If we can remove the separateness, I think the world would be a much saner place.


----------



## lisakuney

SuzInVa said:


> I was raised catholic but dropped that fairly young.  For most of my adult life, I have studied other religions.  When you drop the "religious" aspect and focus on the teachings, on their own, and the philosophies and history behind the religions, you start to realize that most religions are far more alike than they are different.  And, like you, I don't think it really matters what religion or faith (or none at all) you choose to practice.  My thought is that God, if there is a God, has far bigger things to worry about.  Organized religion is a man-made creation and it does far more to cause division in this world, when we should all be focused more on finding our sameness, IMHO.  If we can remove the separateness, I think the world would be a much saner place.


I always felt like they are all buying wholesale from the same distributor


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I believe in God but am turned off by much of organized religions attempt to claim superiority over others and their sexist and homophobic rhetoric. 

My God loves everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Gonsler

*Why I choose To Be a Christian*

John 3:16 kind of sums it up for me:  "For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son,  that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life."  I believe that we live in a fallen world, where no one is good.  Just witness what we all see on the news every night.  The Bible confirms that all of us have fallen short of the glory of God (thanks to Adam and Eve) and must be judged accordingly.  Why do we have to be judged? It's because God is perfect and just,.. free from Sin that's why.  We on the other hand have sinned (not just once but repeatedly), and are blemished, unacceptable to God and deserve our judgement of death.  The penalty is to be separated from God through all eternity.  This is something you don't even want to try and comprehend. But God loved us enough to give us a way out...his only Son (who is also perfect) to pay our Sin Debt off completely, by coming to Earth as God but living as a common man who is ultimately mocked, beaten and experiences a cruel and tortorous death on the cross in our place.  So, now...if we acknowledge Jesus as our only Lord and Savior, and try and follow the 10 commandments as best we can, and love others, we become Jesus in God's eyes and can spend eternity in Heaven with him. Our Sins are washed away, gone forever.  No other world faith offers this kind of Love and sacrifice for us, but requires works on our part to earn something that in all reality is not attainable.  I believe Christ and the Cross to be the whole message of Easter, and  why I chose Christianity.


----------



## sid

I am a hindu. but I belive in every religion...and I can connect with any religion. In my home everyone prays to Hindu gods as well as god's from other religion..with pictures of Hindu god, Jesus, Buddha and even sikh prophet Guru nanak. and I think its the belief in God that matter..not the form of it.


----------



## Astrid

I voted for "undecided" because I have multiple personality disorder and some of my alters have different religions. One is christian, one is atheist, one is New Age and the rest have no religious identity.


----------



## ruthyp

i didnt believe in God until last year when i nearly died in hospital, i felt so scared and alone i said a prayer and felt comfort so i kept doing it, gave me the strength to get through.

I do not have a religion though, i think a belief in God is enough to give us what we need and im happy with that  x


----------



## sid

ruthyp said:


> I do not have a religion though, i think a belief in God is enough to give us what we need and im happy with that  x


Thats perfectly said. God is one...its just that different religions know him by different forms..so the belief is what matters.Good luck.


----------



## Mike88

I strongly believe in god and the words of Christ as Ive seen their power first hand many times, but my relationship with god is a personal one. I do not go to church as it has always felt.. wrong to me, but i may have just been going to the wrong ones. I love to discuss religion as well, I find it fascinating.
  I will say I find about 80% of my fellow Christians annoying. Some are just so Judgmental, as if they are god themselves. Some of the spite and hate I hear come from their mouth is rather shocking and seems the opposite of what Christ ever stood for.


----------



## k.rawls

Crabby said:


> I'm a Deist. Why? It seems logical.


You sound exactly like me.


----------



## amyh

I'm a Christian, my dad is a pastor, been around church my entire life, however, I'm a realist, and despise "Christians" who say they are a Christian, yet live a different life when no one's looking.  Being a pastor's kid, I had to deal with fake people in the church all the time. I got pretty good at seeing who was genuine and who was full of it.


----------



## Jim Gonsler

We all fall short of the glory of God, each and every one of us.  So no one can boast.  Christ made this clear, there is no room for the self-righteous in his kingdom.  Yet there is nothing wrong with speaking out against that which is clearly wrong, behavior that clearly defies the Ten Commandments   Problem is, there's a bit in all of us, that wants to defy the scriptures and be our own God.  By nature, we don't want to be told what to do.  Am I wrong?


----------



## steelerfan

Absolutely not Jim.  It is our duty to hold others accountable for their actions. We will not be perfect and as long as we are humble and understand that, and when we sin we are genuinely repentant then we are walking the way of the lord.


----------



## Jim Gonsler

SteelerFan,

Amen to that. Makes being alive all worth it doesn'tit?  You have two beautiful daughters.  Being from Detroit and a big Lion fan,  I see the two cities a lot alike.  God Bless,

Jim


----------



## steelerfan

It does...and thank you about my daughters...they mean the world to me.  You know what though, sadly, in recent months, my faith has wavered a bit.  I just had surgery for Crohn's and simultaneously received other personal news that really brought me to rock bottom.  It was the first time I questioned Christ but I always try to refer myself to the verse in my signature. I know I'm not going to have a cake walk but I am still human and I still wonder....I know my faith will rebound.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

Dear Jesus save me from your followers!


----------



## Slim Johnson

nogutsnoglory said:


> Dear Jesus save me from your followers!


It's ironic how many "Christians" there are out there, that are absolutely NOT following the way of Christ.

Going to church doesn't make you a Christian any more than standing in a garage makes you a car.


----------



## steelerfan

No,going to church definitely does not make you a Christian.  It is your heart and your relationship with Christ. The acceptance of his word as truth and genuinely trying to reflect Christ.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I agree and think most Christians fail to see Jesus true message. He was a hippie and very liberal.


----------



## marti

i am a born again christian


----------



## Cross-stitch gal

I am a Christian  I grew up going to church as a child.  My Husband became a Christian after we got married.  We currently don't go to church very often because the church we've been going to is more focused on families & we don't have any children.  But, we do still pray every night before bed.


----------



## Jim Gonsler

Jesus was considered to be controversial for his day for sure.  EXAMPLE: one of his ideas was That people were to love on another including their enemies.  The scribes and pharisees the religious rulers of the day said you should hate your enemies and not associate with those not of the Jewish faith.  However, Jesus never disregarded nor contradicted any of the scriptures in the Old Testament. So was he liberal or conservative?

Having a good church home is very important, as long as it is a Gospel teaching church.  Why? You can share what you are going through, either the good or the bad with its members.  I've been helped through some very difficult times by my church members, especially a very ugly divorce I went through years ago.


----------



## kiny

I'm a christian, I was brought up with that ideology. I won't say I'm a good christian, but I do understand and appreciate the core values of christianity, and I turned to religion a few times when my life was hell, it helped.


----------



## Bioheaded

Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints.


----------



## Earnellzwifey

Jehovah's Witness but currently disfellowshipped working my way back.


----------



## 743

dont forget that "religions" aren't equal parts of the population so the poll results can be misleading.


----------



## SCCrohnie

nogutsnoglory said:


> I agree and think most Christians fail to see Jesus true message. He was a hippie and very liberal.



That's not really true.  He's pretty specific and it helps to study the OT to understand what his holiness requires.  It's far from liberal.


----------



## Trysha

steelerfan said:


> It does...and thank you about my daughters...they mean the world to me.  You know what though, sadly, in recent months, my faith has wavered a bit.  I just had surgery for Crohn's and simultaneously received other personal news that really brought me to rock bottom.  It was the first time I questioned Christ but I always try to refer myself to the verse in my signature. I know I'm not going to have a cake walk but I am still human and I still wonder....I know my faith will rebound.


Hi steeler
Don't forget that Jesus also suffered when he spent 40 days and nights in the desert and then when He was dying on the Cross He called to His Father
"My God! Why hast thou forsaken Me." since His Father seeing the sins of the world on His only Son fractionally turned away from such a terrible sight.
This teaches us that God is always there for us, even when we run spiritually low or dry in the desert He is always there for us , we only have to ask Him for help.He will never fail us.
I do know how you feel,I am there myself many times when the illness gets us down or we are facing drastic surgery (as I am at present)
Feel better soon
Hugs and prayers
Trysha


----------



## nogutsnoglory

SCCrohnie I'm not going to get into a debate with you but many Christians see Jesus as liberal. I respect your opinion to believe otherwise. Many mainstream denominations fall along more conservative or liberal theology. Personally in my studies it's pretty clear to me that most fail to understand his true word and I don't belong to any denomination but fall into the progressive camp.

I have an amazing relationship with Jesus and I truly believe in the power of prayer and in modern day miracles because I have witnessed some miraculous things in the name of God.


----------



## RowdyRowdy

"My God, my God; why have You forsaken me?". Jesus sweating drops of blood in Gethsemane. Healing the hurting and sick in the Temple where they were previously banned from entering. Having compassion on the blind man and the leper. I don't understand Crohn's and why God has allowed this, not completely; but what I read and am able to understand about Jesus has been my salvation on more than one day of hell on Earth. Thank you, Lord.


----------



## LodgeLady

I have often wondered how those with no religous beliefs cope with Crohn's? I have had to rely on my faith for strentgh in very hard times, especially Crohn's. I don't know how I would deal with it all without the help and trust in God.

So I ask the question, where do the non-believers go for strength in dealing with this aweful Crohn's disease?


----------



## theOcean

LodgeLady: I've been fortunate enough to have a wonderful, supportive family and SO throughout dealing with my illness. They're my strength, but I like to think that I'm my own strength as well. I've dealt with so much with this illness and like to remind myself of my own strength because of it, and that really does help. I feel that if I am positive enough and if I am doing everything I possibly can, I will get better and stay better.

My family and my SO also help motivate me, too. I want to be better for myself, ultimately -- but I want to be well for them, as well.

And now that I finally am in remission, I want to help others who have dealt with this illness any way I can. That's part of why I'm so happy I have this forum. It makes me feel that my experiences, awful though they are, can benefit others.


----------



## Susan2

I don't want to offend anyone and I am very pleased that many of you find that your faith enables you to cope with the myriad problems of Crohn's disease.

In answer to your question, however, if they are like me, non-believers go to the amazing world around them, to their friends and family (well, some members of their family!) and to their own inner strength. 

I spent a lot of my teenage investigating Christianity but finally decided that I could see no sense or value in it.  As far as I am concerned, what people believe is their own affair as long as they don't try to force their beliefs or the resultant actions of their beliefs onto others. I have tried to live my life following the general precept of doing as little harm as possible, whether it be to people or to the world around me.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I find this interesting because while it's by no means a scientific poll and doesnt have random selection it shows a much smaller Jewish population than I'd expect. From everything I read this disease pretty much started as being one that disproportionately affects eastern European Jews. I recall one figure even suggesting close to 70% but I can't cite that not knowing where or if I even saw that. I wonder if that has changed or there aren't many Jewish people on the forum.


----------



## happyballerina

I'm a Jewish atheist.


----------



## theOcean

I'm Jewish in ethnicity, as well. Dad's side. He has Crohn's, and his father had Crohn's, too. But: otherwise an atheist.


----------



## Dackelmann

Grew up in an atheist household-I am atheist- background of mixed Christians,atheists and a smidgeon of Jewishness. Never been a believer- the UC came from my Goy Grandmother. I adore the Jewish poets of Spain from 900 -1250 like Judah Ha-Levi and Moses Ibn Ezra. You don't have to be religious to appreciate great religious art and music. Spent two years in Buddhist bootcamp- almost became a Theravadin Bhikkhu (monk) and am constantly surprised by the lack of knowledge some self confessed Buddhists have of the sasana or dhamma in general. 
 Each to their own what they believe in or not - so long as your are a good person it don't matter a rats. 
I do hold out a belief that South Sydney Rabbitohs will win the NRL premiership in my lifetime -it gives me hope to go on. 

GO THE BUNNIES !


----------



## Cross-stitch gal

I have many pastors in my family among those are some who are now deceased.  My Great Grandpa, a couple Great Uncles (one still alive & serving) & an Uncle.


----------



## zilla7777

I was born a Catholic Christian, moves to agnosticism throughout my younger years and then through my dabbling in religious philosophy I have come to the belief of Deism. However, I also feel as though Buddhism feels as though it is a religion worth worshiping. Neither conflict though, so it is possible to have a Deist-Buddhist.


----------



## 743

theOcean said:


> I'm Jewish in ethnicity, as well. Dad's side. He has Crohn's, and his father had Crohn's, too. But: otherwise an atheist.


Are you trying to say you are Jewish according to Christian law? to me that makes no sense.


----------



## theOcean

743 said:


> Are you trying to say you are Jewish according to Christian law? to me that makes no sense.



Jewish is an ethnicity. My dad's side of the family is all Russian/Jewish, and I was raised with some of the customs as a child but not beyond that. I have no idea what Christian law is because I don't have a faith and was never educated about it.


----------



## SCCrohnie

nogutsnoglory said:


> I have an amazing relationship with Jesus and I truly believe in the power of prayer and in modern day miracles because I have witnessed some miraculous things in the name of God.



Me & you both brother.


----------



## Bareket

Askenazi (Eastern European) Jewish, practicing, married to an Ashkenazi Jewish man. My daughter may have Crohn's, still working up diagnosis. I have at least 4 Jewish friends with Crohn's. From my limited sample size it does seem to affect Ashkenazi Jews more frequently than in the general population. I am also surprised that more people didn't indicate Ashkenazi Jewish on the poll here.


----------



## theOcean

Well, it was asking about religion rather than ethnicity. Tempted to make a poll asking about ethnicity instead in a separate thread, which would hopefully give a clearer idea.


----------



## The Real MC

Lifelong fundamentalist christian.  Raised a methodist, then at age 40 realized that I had been reading a corrupt bible.  You have to be careful because many churches and/or pastors/priests read from corrupt bibles.

Became born again and jumped ship to baptist, who adopt the KJV as the true word of God.  I'd love to go to church more often but I hate going alone.

Scripture says that God is not the author of confusion; that is Satan's domain.  When I contracted Crohns, I looked to The Lord for guidance not for blame.


----------



## Jim Gonsler

44 years ago I said a prayer pleading for God to take me at 20 years old, the pain I was suffering from Crohn's was so bad!!  But he didn't, instead he granted me a miraculous surgery.  I've never had a serious bout with Crohn's again since then!  I went on the marry and have two children, now adults with great careers and good lives.  Thank God we don't always get what we ask for.  Yes, I'm a brother in Christ, who lives and thrives under the Christian belief system and will leave this world someday a Christian.


----------



## greatauntalta

I am a Jew.


----------



## superzeeman

I am a non-practicing Mormon. I still believe in the Church and think it is a beautiful religion just stopped buying into some of the restrictions. Like no beer, coffee, or cigars. I love all three. LOL


----------



## my little penguin

http://journals.plos.org/plosgenetics/article?id=10.1371/journal.pgen.1002559
http://www.healthline.com/health/crohns-disease/jewish-ancestry

Might shed some light ...

Less religion more ancestry question .
Fwiw no family history here of Ibd at all and DS was dx at age 7.

I think there may be a genetic link for some , diet for others , enviroment for yet others since there seems to be a large amount of variability in how the disease presents and proceeds among everyone including kids .


----------



## ronroush7

I consider myself a devout Christian and it helps to turn to God when I have trouble with the Crohn's.   I don't know if I might be experiencing a flare right now but my stomach has been sensitive lately.

 2


----------



## ronroush7

Jim Gonsler said:


> 44 years ago I said a prayer pleading for God to take me at 20 years old, the pain I was suffering from Crohn's was so bad!!  But he didn't, instead he granted me a miraculous surgery.  I've never had a serious bout with Crohn's again since then!  I went on the marry and have two children, now adults with great careers and good lives.  Thank God we don't always get what we ask for.  Yes, I'm a brother in Christ, who lives and thrives under the Christian belief system and will leave this world someday a Christian.


So glad to hear that, Jim.   Praise Jesus.

 2


----------



## KyleF

I am an Atheist and I have been since I was around 8 or 9, long before I ever got Crohn's disease. My father was catholic but no longer practicing although he does still believe in something. He is very against organised religion, my mother never really believed but did attend church with my three brothers and I. Both have been very accepting of all 4 of their sons being Atheists and it has never once bothered my father in the slightest, we were free to choose. I am currently requesting excommunication from the Catholic church as I do not want to be counted as a member.


----------



## Susan2

From the Age newspaper (Melbourne) and the Sydney Morning Herald yesterday:

*A hit in the US, but local [Australian] audiences shun religious epic*

Cinema distributor Mike Vile has learnt the difference between religious devotion in the US and Australia. While _Son of God_ took $64 million in North America, ... [it] has opened with just $78,000 from 90 screens in this country, despite a strong faith-based marketing campaign that included preview screenings for pastors and advertising in religious media. "We're a little bit stunned,'' says Vile, who intended no pun when he added: "We expected it to do a hell of a lot more than it's done.''


----------



## DustyKat

^^^^ Yep, that about sums it up in Oz.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

The U.S. is a bit of an anomaly in the western world. Most western nations are dropping out of churches like flies and proclaim non-denomination,  spirituality or agnostic or atheist affiliation. The U.S. is deeply conservative and religious in much of the country. The coasts make up the progressive and non conservative theological bend but the whole middle is the bible belt.


----------



## IofNewt

More Pagan than anything else.


----------



## If*

I was raised very *strict* in a religious household, family, it has followed me all my life.


----------



## ronroush7

nogutsnoglory said:


> The U.S. is a bit of an anomaly in the western world. Most western nations are dropping out of churches like flies and proclaim non-denomination,  spirituality or agnostic or atheist affiliation. The U.S. is deeply conservative and religious in much of the country. The coasts make up the progressive and non conservative theological bend but the whole middle is the bible belt.


Sad

 2


----------



## Grumpy1

Raised protestant - attended the United Church, no longer attend church but still believe in most of what I was raised with, definately believe in God - I have lost some important members of my family and close friends and I would like to think that someday I will see them again - so I'll believe in that


----------



## LodgeLady

ronroush7 said:


> I consider myself a devout Christian and it helps to turn to God when I have trouble with the Crohn's.   I don't know if I might be experiencing a flare right now but my stomach has been sensitive lately.
> 
> 2


I am too Ron. Devout Catholic all my life. I am having issues now about attending Mass with the impending flu season. I've just learned I have several immunodeficiencies ( IGA, IGG and the subclasses) and make no antibodies to the flu and pnuemonia vaccines. So now I feel I need to remove myself from large crowd situations so I can stay healthy. This would include not going to church. I am very sad about this.


----------



## pink&green

Christian, I believe in The Father, The Son and The Holy Spirit.


----------



## ronroush7

Amen, pink&green

 2


----------



## Khaley

Atheist.


----------



## lisadc1

I am a strong Christian, also believe in the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit. I do not follow "religion", but we are members of a local church serving Christ. My hubby and I have raised our three now adult children in church. I have personally seen God's protection over one of my daughters as she nearly died from a blood disorder that mimics leukemia. I am a Youth Group leader for tweens/teens...and I try my best to live my life each day so that others can see Christ in me. Am I perfect? BAHAHA absolutely not. I have no right to judge, am too busy cleaning up after my own messes to worry about cleaning up others. Most of life's circumstances that bite us in the hiney are the ones we allow into our lives.  But I am a compassionate person who believes and has complete faith in her Savior and is always looking at ways to help make our world a better place to live. Love thy neighbor is a worldwide thing, not one just for those who are Christians, and I see that from many posts here.


----------



## MissCadenza

I don't believe in anything. I was raised Catholic but once I started to be able to think for myself I found myself wondering why I had to follow stupid rules set down by a bunch of old men who had no idea what was going on in my life or, it seemed, in the real world.

I think religion is awful. It makes people do stupid things like murder other people in the name of *insert god here* and they somehow think saying it was for religious reasons excuses them from the act. Crusades, anyone? 

Religion is rubbish, I think. Most of the problems in the world at the moment are basically down to 'my god's better than your god, nyer nyer nyer'. 

It's a way of controlling people. Controlling them by fear - if you don't do x then *insert god here* will punish you. And I think that people who blindly follow a religion are probably scared something bad's going to happen to them. I don't believe in anything and I'm still standing. I can walk into churches and not get struck down by vengeful gods. Funny that, it's almost like they don't exist.

*vanish*


----------



## warn81

spiritual, not religious.


----------



## scottsma

I only believe in good or evil,of which mankind is the sole perpetrator.
But I respect others religious views,even though there are sooo many of them.


----------



## smt

I am an atheist. I believed in God till sometime back, but after reading Richard Dawkins, I am a confirmed atheist.


----------



## cdnrose

I'm confused when it comes to religion...I want to believe in God and all he stands for but I just can't seem to accept it.  As a child I went to church and Sunday school, I was expected to blindly believe and I did, it was just one of those things.  As I matured and began thinking for myself I wanted badly to have that connection with God and the Church but I couldn't find it. I found that most of the "Christians" were very judgmental and very pushy with their beliefs. 

I've lost even more faith in the Church recently, my teen daughter who has chosen on her own to go to Church and follow the Christian faith was turned away at the door due in part to her being gay. She had done nothing wrong while attending services, she helps out with Sunday School and also attends the weekly youth group.  I am appalled that a a group whom supposedly "loves and accepts all" would turn away a young girl that was looking for love and acceptance while trying to find herself. Yes she has brightly coloured hair and several piercing but she is also a quiet, mild mannered young lady who now has a broken heart.


----------



## teeny5

Deist


----------



## LodgeLady

I worked in healthcare for 22 years. Critical, trauma, medical intensive care units. I have seen the hand of God work his mercy. Situations that even doctors can not explain but definitely were the result of a higher authority. The end of life and the days leading up to it are very life changing. You may not see or feel his presence in your soul at this stage of your life. But you will still have a chance to feel HIS love, HIS mercy, HIS peace as your life here on earth comes to an end. I only pray you non believers, those bitter with the church, those confused and self absorbed, could know HIM before you get to your final hour.


----------



## birdonastick

Secular Humanist  by way of Judaism, which is actually pretty Jewish in a roundabout way. Radicalized agnostic.

If there's someone in charge of this thing (IDK) I'm sure he/she/it would like us all to do better by each other.  That includes leaving other people ALONE about their experience and their beliefs, but as mentioned I came out of a religion that forbids proselytizing. We got a few things right, for sure.

I also like a lot of Zen teaching, because it has made me completely happy with IDK as a mindset. Not-knowing and not-being-sure and living in mystery rather than certainty is awesome.


----------



## BlindLogic

Realist.
I was raised/programmed to be a Catholic.
I de-programmed myself as soon as I grew a modest-sized brain.

For those people who would like a good myth to spice up their reality, I suggest that they re-discover the ancient Greek/Roman mythology/religion.  It has the advantages of having a fuller cast of characters and of being less sexist than the currently popular Abrahamic religions.  For example, it is inclusive of important female characters in leading roles such as God-the-Mother and many Daughters-of-God.

The Son-of-God character, Hercules, who is born from God-the-Father's affair with a virgin mortal woman, has the advantages of having a more legendary arsenal of superpowers and more epic conquests/miracles than the hero in the Christian story.

"Faith is believing what you know ain't so."
     Mark Twain

"Give logic a chance."
"Give me logic or give me death."
"In Logic We Trust"
     BlindLogic/JohnLennon/PatrickHenry/UncleSam

#LogicWins


----------



## Adadzio

I'm a Hebrew Catholic (so yep, I have some of the Ashkenazi genes). Currently not actively practicing the Mass due to my health issues. However I still get a lot of consolation and support from my faith community. I also do a lot of interreligious research in my work (I lived in a majority Muslim country for a while, and studied Buddhist-Hindu-Muslim relations) 

My partner is in seminary with the UCC (probably the most progressive strand of Protestantism) though he was raised Catholic as well. We get a good laugh during our theological discussions


----------



## ronroush7

jlanier said:


> Im a follower of Jesus Christ.


Amen


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

I was brought up as a Christian and went to a church of England primary school. I have not done the going to church thing for years. As I feel that God is all around not just in a church. I have asked for help from Him over the years and feel that I have had my prayers answered many times. So I do believe I just don't do going to church. I think that whatever religion you follow it should be for good not evil. I respect everyone's religion. May your God bless you if you have one. If not may the universe bless you.


----------



## shankar

Raised Hindu.. And then became an Atheist around 16.. hindu religion has lotta stories which are impossible to believe in.. Well , its a very old religion , so its obvious..


----------



## ronroush7

I am a blood bought Christian.


----------



## shankar

:ywow: Looking at the polls... Crohn's attack christians a lot .. Just kidding .. :shifty:


----------



## hcrum87hc

I was born into a Christian home, and accepted Jesus at a young age.  I have remained faithful all of my life.


----------



## rcmacdo

I'm a Reform Jew. For the past few years I've been gravitating a bit towards Modern Orthodox Judaism, though. (I won't go Ultra-Orthodox.) I tend to be more observant than many other Reform Jews. I was born and raised as a Reform Jew. My mother's side is Jewish to as far back as we can trace. Ashkenazi Jews to be precise. (They're from Germany, Russia, Romania, and Belarus.) Dad's side is mainly Irish Catholic. (They also came from Scotland, a little bit of Wales, and a tiny bit came from Canada.) Dad doesn't really feel she belongs in any religion, although she leans a bit towards Buddhism. Interesting thing is the only other relatives I know that have Crohn's are from my dad's side. They say it's more prevalent with Ashkenazi Jews. But, then again, neither side of the family talks much to each other.  My parents wanted to first raise me Jewish, but I always had a choice. If I felt more 'at home' with other religions or none of them, they still would have supported me. I don't think my mom would have been happy if I did become Orthodox, though. I think she felt weird about it ever since her sister became Ultra-Orthodox.


----------



## TLF1996

I believe in all religions and the lessons they teach.

Religions are all about having faith and believing in a greater power.

This can help when you're going through bad periods caused by poor health.

The greater power for Crohn's is science and one-day science will find a cure, you just have to have faith and persevere in the meantime.


----------

